# Critique Possible Buy- Warmblood Gelding



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Could you guys tell me a bit about what you think of this gelding? Do you think he could be a good prospect for eventing and hunter/jumper? Here is a video of him. 

Gunner: For Sale - YouTube


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He seems like a very nice tempered and honest fellow and is certainly handsome. he is, however, a listless jumper who seems to not be so easy with lifting his hind feet over a jump. he moves as if his back is stiff and has not much underreach with his back legs. But, his temperament seems to be golden, so it depends on how much horse you want under the hood.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It says the video is blocked by the government....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL, video works for me. However, I question the asking price. It makes me wonder if something could be wrong with him, he's only 3,500. Being a WB, 6 years old, and supposedly a great temperament, why is he priced so low?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks like a real sweet heart. But I can see why they are pushing that he'd be suitable for someone wanting a 'safe' horse. He's a plodder through and through! Great for someone wanting to putter around doing a bit of this and that on a super comfortable ride. You could sit on that canter all day!
If you go and look, and like him, make sure you get a thorough veterinary workup done before you commit to buy. I'm not sure if it's just the lack of forwardness, but his hind legs appear a little off. I can't put my finger on it though - someone else that is better at pinpointing lameness may be able to assist here. It may be a back issue as Tiny pointed out above. 

If sound, I would buy him in a heartbeat as a fantastic beginners horse - he looked after that young girl beautifully in her showjumping round.


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback! He is still a little green, the girl riding is his owner. I talked to her trainer and she said "He is a little lazy and the girl is getting quite frustrated with him." I actually know the girl and she is pretty new to riding and doesn't have much experience. She is trying to sell him so that she can get another horse (a little questionable). 

I am hoping to find a horse I can eventually do training level and above. They say he can jump 3ft... but so can my pony. They actually lowered his price even more from $3,500, to $2,500!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

He looks like a very comfortable ride, and I'm sure would be even more lovely if he were more forward. Getting a horse off your leg is a PITA, you'll need to do some re-training there, lots LOTS LOTS of walk stop, walk trot, trot canter transitions, gets their engines going lol. 

He looks "strung out" not collected at all, that's why he's possibly jumping badly, his hind end looks ok, if he were more "together" he would definitely move better. He took super care of his rider, I quite like him, and if he passed a PPE would snatch him up in a heartbeat and use him for dressage.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

His Dream Horse add says he's sold. Did you pick him up??


----------



## Horseygirlsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys! So I ended up not buying Gunner sadly they sold him out from under me.  I have found another one that I am quite interested in, do you mind critiquing her? She is an American Warmblood, somewhat green, has jumped 3' 3" with a rider. Really forgiving and pays attention to the rider. They say she is push button, has all transitions, leads. She was sent to pro dressage training as a 4 year old, competed once or twice and then her young teenage owner lost interest and she sat in pasture until a year and a half ago. 

Here is a video of her jumping, all input is welcomed, .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's kind of hard to tell if the it's the horse, or the rider (and I suspect more the rider) but she has no bascule at all over the jump. She goes over it in a "falling " manner; she pops her front over, kind of falling down onto her front legs, then the pulls the rear legs just over in a bit of a "hop". She doesn't push up from her back legs . I think it could be her fearing the rider's coming back into the saddle too soon, and thus bumping her in the back. 

She appears to be held back quite a bit, and though she seems to tolerate it reasonably well, I have a feeling that she may start pushing back more against that. I think she is not the simple ride that Gunnar would have been.

On the other hand, she seems nicely built, and ridden with more freedom up front, you might see a different horse. I'd like to just see her trot out a bit, since we see almost exclusively canter.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the rider is consistently pushing for the deep spot for most of those jumps in addition to holding her back. I wonder what she would look like if she were allowed to use more forward motion and given a longer take-off spot.


----------

